# Refrigerator Door Panel Falls Out



## BigJoeCamper (Jan 26, 2010)

I have had a problem with my 2010 Outback 210RS for a few years. Occasionally the simulated wood panel on the from of the Dometic refrigerator falls off. The panel is slid into place from the bottom of the door and secured by a plastic molding which snaps into the frame. There are also some plastic pins on the panel which are supposed to keep it from sliding out. However, it looks like the wood panel slides past the pins and puts weight on the bottom molding strip, which must be too much for it too hold.

The panel is designed to be removable so it can be swapped out to match different interiors. Unfortunately, this design leaves a lot to be desired. I am thinking of applying some adheseive to the panel, but I was wondering if others have experienced the same problem? If so, any suggestions?


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

I had the exact same problem last year. Solution: Liquid Nails. Put a couple lines of Liquid Nails near the outer edge of the refrigerator door or back side of the panel. Slide the panel back in place and hold for a few minutes so the Liquid Nails has time to set. Don't tow your Outback for least 24 hours so the Liquid Nails has enough time to dry. During the process, I was unable to get the panel completely off due to ceiling clearance. I slid the panel as high as I could, then applied the Liquid Nails to the door. The panel hasn't moved since! Although more labor intensive, you could also remove the refrigerator door to fix the problem.


----------



## Grover (Jul 19, 2010)

X2

Same problem. I took it to Camping World for warranty repairs and it was loose and sitting on the floor by the time I towed 60 miles home.

Used the liquid nails to attach it to the door and have had no problems since.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Happened to me on a trip and the RV repair place in Nowheresville fixed it the same way: slide the panel up, smear Liquid Nails on the reefer door, slide the panel back into place. Support the panel as needed to keep it from moving while the Liquid Nails sets. Allow 4-8 hours if possible. We drove VERY slowly and carefully out of town (all of 5 minutes-it was a small town!) and parked at a campground for the night.

The next day the panel was rock solid and problem solved.


----------

